# Your all-time favourite movie



## Kn'Trac (Oct 25, 2013)

What's your favourite movie of all time?


Mine is Stigmata.


----------



## Addison (Oct 25, 2013)

All-time-favorite..........that's a tough one. If I like one then I watch it again and again. But in the top five is Jurassic Park, Beauty and the Beast, Swan Princess, Halloween (the original), Lethal Weapon(they all tie).


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 25, 2013)

Of the films I've seen recently...
Trollhunter [2010 Norwegian Dark Fantasy] Just this side of serious.
X: The Unknown [1956 British "Horror"] Just this side of silly.


----------



## teacup (Oct 25, 2013)

It's too hard to pick just one, but these are definitely up there:
Labyrinth
The Road to Eldorado
Donnie Darko
Monty Python's Holy Grail


----------



## Eagle (Oct 26, 2013)

It might have to be Gladiator.


----------



## Abbas-Al-Morim (Nov 13, 2013)

There's so many... for so many good (and bad) reasons. 

When it comes to comedy I love *A fish called Wanda* and *Yes Man*. I also admit (without a hint of shame!) that I love the *American Pie* movies. They're not exactly mature or subtle when it comes to humor but they always make me laugh. There are other great movies that I should include in my favorites but I'm too lazy to search my mind.

When it comes to other genres, it's too difficult a choice. I'll always have a special place in my heart for the LotR trilogy though.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 13, 2013)

I would have to say *Serenity*.

A good mixture of action, character development, humor and emotion. If you're not familiar with Firefly (the series the movie is based on) then it may be lack just a little bit compared to how it would otherwise.


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 13, 2013)

The list is so long......so so long.

All time favorite....probably *Stardust*. I can watch it over and over
*LotR* is an amazing trilogy I can watch a lot. In Melbourne, they have a showing every year were a live orchestra plays the score as the movie plays.....pretty amazing. 
*Serenity* comes in number 3, not that I really liked the movie, but firefly was simply the greatest thing ever and it ties up those lose ends
*Star Trek* All movies after "The Motion Picture" and before "Insurrection" 
*Big Fish, Spiderwick Chronicles* Are also really high up there.
There are more, but this is probably enough!


----------



## Scribble (Nov 13, 2013)

My favorites change over time, but I guess these are pretty solid:

5 of each by category...

*SF*: Star Trek II: Wrath of Khan, Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, Enemy Mine, Empire Strikes Back, Logan's Run

*Classics*: Lawrence of Arabia, The Good the bad and the ugly, The Seven Samurai, One flew over the cuckoo's nest, Apocalypse now

*Contemporary*: Forrest Gump, Shawshank Redemption, Goodfellas, Dances With Wolves, Silence of the Lambs

*Documentary*: Seven-Up, Cosmos, The Ascent of Man, Legacy: The Origins of Civilization, Around the World in 80 Faiths

*Comedy*: Monty Python: The Holy Grail, Monty Python: The Life of Brian, Planes Trains and Automobiles, Dr Strangelove, The Party

*Animated/Puppetry/Clay*: Secret of NIMH, Jason and the Argonauts (Harryhausen), Clash of the Titans, The Dark Crystal, Labyrinth

*Dark/Weird*: Being John Malkovich, Donnie Darko, A Clockwork Orange, Fantastic Planet, Mr Nobody


----------



## Kn'Trac (Nov 14, 2013)

> Animated/Puppetry/Clay: Secret of NIMH, Jason and the Argonauts (Harryhausen), Clash of the Titans, The Dark Crystal, Labyrinth



I wouldn't have guessed this was one of your favorites, lol.


----------



## Bruce McKnight (Nov 14, 2013)

Braveheart and LoTR are the first that come to mind.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Nov 15, 2013)

The last time I posted in one of these threads, I said my favorite movie was Paprika. I still like it, but I've found an even better one: Pulp Fiction. The movie's nonlinear but easy-to-follow narrative structure allows for _bucketloads_ of dramatic irony--we the audience know what this means and where it's going, but the characters have no clue. A death in the second act, chronologically after the third act, hangs over the entire rest of the movie as we watch this character's march towards doom. Yet there's a certain optimism to the proceedings, a faith that it's at least possible to find some sort of redemption.


----------



## Stare At Shadows (Dec 3, 2013)

Harvey. It has to be Harvey. Apart from the fact that it has Jimmy Stewart in it, I like how the film deals with the whole notion of objective/subjective reality and how Elwood's 'fantasy' is handled by the various people in his life until, one by one, they either come to accept that the rabbit is real or realise that Elwood just wouldn't be the man they love if they robbed him of his delusion. It was also the first movie I ever saw to sum up in a quote my own feelings regarding life: _"Well, I've wrestled with reality for 35 years, Doctor, and I'm happy to state I finally won out over it." _


----------



## Ginger Bee (Dec 3, 2013)

Just one?  I don't think I could narrow that far.  Mine are a few movies that I come back to over and over, like a comforting old blankie.

Pride and Prejudice, Keira Knightley version.  I love the quick dialogue combined with the modest delivery.  Charms me very time.

Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure.  I know, I know.  But when I've gone over to the dark side with a really depressed, ruined mood, Bill and Ted plus a container of chocolate ice cream and a spoon has brought me back from the edge.  

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes.  Marilyn Monroe lights up the screen like no one else ever has, and in this one she translated the character so brilliantly.


----------

